# Benfield miter box?



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was reading the tool bag photo thread and there was mention of a Benfield hand held miter box. What is this used for? I searched the web and can't find anything on this tool.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I was reading the tool bag photo thread and there was mention of a Benfield hand held miter box. What is this used for? I searched the web and can't find anything on this tool.


http://www.benfielddirect.com/
scroll


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

So i assume it just enables you to make a perfectly square cut on pipe and cable? Does unistrut fit in it as well? That would be the only thing i ever need to cut perfectly square.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It works best for flex conduit. It's one of my favorite tools


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> So i assume it just enables you to make a perfectly square cut on pipe and cable? Does unistrut fit in it as well? That would be the only thing i ever need to cut perfectly square.


I'm a little confused as to why it would be more important for you to cut strut straighter than EMT???


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I'm a little confused as to why it would be more important for you to cut strut straighter than EMT???


Because you can see the ends of the unistrut. EMT ends are in a coupling or connector and aren't seen. Obviously you'd want them fairly straight too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I'm a little confused as to why it would be more important for you to cut strut straighter than EMT???


I am very confused why a guy that cuts tubing frequently would need this. :blink:

As far as flex I usually cut it at an angle just like a roto split would and untwist it.

With uni-strut I just mark it out with my combination square I keep in my bag.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess it would also help you hold the pipe in your hand while your cutting. Is it sold anywhere in stores... i would like to take a good look at it?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

If you're cutting a bunch of flex just slide it thru a piece of pipe in a tristand the length of your whip cut with portaband push the next length thru and repeat, no miter box needed


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

mnelectrician said:


> Because you can see the ends of the unistrut. EMT ends are in a coupling or connector and aren't seen. Obviously you'd want them fairly straight too.


Use a chop saw. Definitely my tool of choice for any large commercial project. Cuts strut, EMT up to 4", rod, etc... Anything metal it makes quick work of. Get a good 1/4 or half round file and your good to go. If i spent time messing with that contraption and a hacksaw I'd fire myself!!!


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Use a chop saw. Definitely my tool of choice for any large commercial project. Cuts strut, EMT up to 4", rod, etc... Anything metal it makes quick work of. Get a good 1/4 or half round file and your good to go. If i spent time messing with that contraption and a hacksaw I'd fire myself!!!


Yeah I've never used what the OP was talking about either to cut strut or pipe.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I always find that cutting strut from the front or the open end with a bandsaw gives me nice straight cuts every time, no marking needed. It pisses me off when I see a piece of strut cut at some obscene angle and even more when it gashes me open somewhere while I'm up in a ceiling.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have had one of these for years, Best way to cut sealtite conduit I have ever used.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Use a chop saw. Definitely my tool of choice for any large commercial project. Cuts strut, EMT up to 4", rod, etc... Anything metal it makes quick work of. Get a good 1/4 or half round file and your good to go. If i spent time messing with that contraption and a hacksaw I'd fire myself!!!



Chop saw? That is so 1990s.

I would go with a band saw or a metal cutting circular saw over a chop saw now.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

For strut your cut should be square enough to stand up on the end you just cut


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mnelectrician said:


> Because you can see the ends of the unistrut. EMT ends are in a coupling or connector and aren't seen. Obviously you'd want them fairly straight too.


If you can see the horizontal end of my strut then I'll cut it on a slight angle and file the edge down.
I hate guys who leave sharp edges for people like me. I seem to enjoy leaving DNA dripping all over the place. :-(


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That miter-box looks like a solution searching for a problem.

You can't see the end of the pipe when it's in a connector, and the wire sure ain't gonna care if the cut is 82° instead of perfect 90°


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> If you can see the horizontal end of my strut then I'll cut it on a slight angle and file the edge down.
> I hate guys who leave sharp edges for people like me. I seem to enjoy leaving DNA dripping all over the place. :-(


Yeah that's not fun.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I freehand flex with an angle grinder lol. 

This miter box is one of those tools I look at and ask myself; would i carry it and have it when I could use it, no. Do I really need it, no.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> For strut your cut should be square enough to stand up on the end you just cut


Absolutely. Ugh I hate a crookedly cut unfiled piece of strut


----------

